# Orpingtons



## hiscoolness1379 (Jun 23, 2013)

I know orpingtons are very friendly birds so are they capable of running from predators like barred rocks. Also what's the best type of Orpington " post a pic of your favorite "


----------



## ChickenReview (Jul 16, 2014)

hiscoolness1379 said:


> I know orpingtons are very friendly birds so are they capable of running from predators like barred rocks. Also what's the best type of Orpington " post a pic of your favorite "


Orpingtons like all the other heavy birds are very limited to their ability to fly short distances. This also hinders them in the speed they can run at. To get 
an answer to the best type..... Depends on who you ask. I have friend who raised English Orpingtons and she swears by them but then others like other styles... I would say it is pretty much a personal preference as to which type is best.. She posted an article on our blog here about them>> http://chickenreview.com/orpington-chickens-breed/

This is a photo of one of her Chickens. "This is Blue Boy"


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

one of the things I like about the orpington is the size the roosters get when full grown. while they may not run as fast or fly like some of the smaller birds, a orpington rooster, from my experience will be loyal to his harem. he is a big heavy birds, that when threatened knows how to throw a kick and use his spurs.
I watched my BO roo fight off everything from foxes and ***** to cats and dogs, even the occasional raven was no match for his protection. in the end it was a 100+ pound pitbull mix that did him in.. but now I have a gorgeous lavandar orpington, as well as what I assume to be an EE roo. I have 5 hens, the orp runs the show and the EE is his thug for when a scrap needs to happen. I cant wait to see how these birds grow, likely the EE will be rehomed.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I do the Buffs, and am currently working on improving size and type. Our local lines are quite small so I planned on outcrossing the widest, shortest hens with my ginormous cockerel. Right now I have mostly an American styling, but down the road I want to achieve a more English look as I work toward the SoP.

My 7 month old cockerel and his favourite hen, a dog killed him two weeks ago. I'm looking into getting another from his line.


----------



## ChickenReview (Jul 16, 2014)

Fiere said:


> I do the Buffs, and am currently working on improving size and type. Our local lines are quite small so I planned on outcrossing the widest, shortest hens with my ginormous cockerel. Right now I have mostly an American styling, but down the road I want to achieve a more English look as I work toward the SoP.
> 
> My 7 month old cockerel and his favourite hen, a dog killed him two weeks ago. I'm looking into getting another from his line.
> View attachment 16658


So sad to hear about your cockerel!! My friend over at Lots-A-Cluckin Farms raises the English Orpingtons I posted above. She has said this Jubilee is becoming one of her favorites though.. She also wrote an article on the Orpingtons on my blog here>> http://chickenreview.com/?p=772


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks, it's funny how attached you get to them.

The jubilee are gorgeous. I don't know of a breeder in Canada that has them, would love to find some someday.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fiere said:


> Thanks, it's funny how attached you get to them.
> 
> The jubilee are gorgeous. I don't know of a breeder in Canada that has them, would love to find some someday.


have you thought about getting some eggs shipped to you for hatching. I know the rules for getting poultry through to canada is tough, but there are a few breeders here in the states that are up for the challenge. 
I have loved having the orpingtons, especially the english lines. the roosters get big and protective.. the ladies pump out eggs and when they stop they make decent table fare. 
I will say tht the rooster got a bit of frostbite in the bitter cold of 9000+ feet in the rocky mountains mid winter


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I know the jubilee eggs don't seem to ship well. We have had several shipped in from a few different breeders, and talked to other local folks, the general agreement is they are best shipped as chicks. I even had some shipped with some buffs, for 16 out of 24 buffs hatched, got one out of 12 jubs hatched. 


Jim


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I would have to get them shipped to the border state side, then cross the border myself to pick them up, then drive them back. The trip would likely be 24+ hours of driving. In an ideal world I'd do it all the time!


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

She is my big black. Also have buffs.

Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------

